# Sabiki Rigs



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Whats the best size and color of sabiki rigs


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> Whats the best size and color of sabiki rigs


I like to have at least a 10 to 12 lbs line on it . The 6 and 8lbs seem to break off More


----------



## saltfinatic (Jul 5, 2014)

I am relatively new on sabiki rigs. It seems to me that all of them catch bait....but a great one for the cigar minnows and smaller baits is the Hayabusa brand with the hot hooks ....part # S068AE with size 4 hook. ( green bead white foil)has 13# main line. I fished it with my grandson last week ....he caught a livewell full of cigars on his and I caught blue runners on my larger rigs. They cost a little more...hope this helps


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought some with green and orange beads on the same rig different hooks. They pretty much were equal.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*We used gold hooks starting about 1961 or so.*

I've caught literally tons of bait on plain gold hooks. Probably saved a bundle by not buying Jap and Chinese Sabiki rigs. Sabikis may be faster but not by much.

I can tie up a bunch of gold hook rigs in an afternoon while listening to a book on CD or good music.

I prefer to limit my rigs to a max of 4 hooks. I use 12-15 main line and 8# fluoro droppers. #8 Mustad Aberdeen hooks work for me. I sometimes add a soft glow bead or a little fluorescent tubing from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## saltfinatic (Jul 5, 2014)

thanks for the advise.............on the gold hooks...... I got the recipe for the sabiki from a charter captain last week....and tried it and it worked for me, so I passed it on. I was having problems catching the smaller baits...cigar minnows down... the bigger baits was all I kept catching.....and were not what I wanted. I do like the 4 hook idea....even though I use sabiki rods.....5 or more baits on at once tend to make a mess....especially in the hands of my grandkids...thanks again and good fishing.

One thing I have noticed......when buying rigs....hook size numbers have no standardization.......numbers do not correspond to size from mfg. to mfg.


----------

